# Hinomoto Tractor Models You May Know by Other Names



## Live Oak

Since Captain Hinomoto is not getting very many tractor posts.   I did a bit of research and discovered that the Allis Chalmers 5020 and the Hinomoto E23 are one in the same. I have not been able to verifying it yet but it appears that the Massey Ferguson 210 is also another version of the above tractors. I believe they are a 2 cylinder 26.5 hp tractor, 21 pto hp. They were made up until 1984. Maybe some you you guys like Parts and Bear can shed more light on these tractors? Interesting tids bits of knowledge and "rustling tea leaves".   :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Durwood

The Hinomoto that i would want real bad is the E18D. It is i believe a 22 hp 4 wd. It looks like the perfect size for me and i love that blue color. It is supposed to be the equivalent of the Allis Chalmers 205 which i believe was built from 79-84 or so. Does anyone know how hard it would be to get Allis Chalmers parts that old? Here is a picture of it i stole from another website.


----------



## Durwood

Here is what i think became the next generation Hinomoto E18D which is the E184D that has a 3 cylinder instead of a two cylinder and it lost the pretty blue paint.


----------



## Live Oak

Great pics Durwood. I think I would go for the E184D.


----------



## john walsh

*Allis/Hinomoto oil reccomendation*

Hi, Guys 'n Gals,

I was wondering if any of you use anything other than 30 wt in your tractors. My '84 Allis-Chalmers 5015 (another Hinomoto with Toyosha 3 cyl diesel). The AC owners manual cautions against multi weights such as 15w40. I'm just wondering if that was because oils were not as good in the mid-'80s.

John


----------



## gtsrt

Can somebody help me, I have to find parts to rebuilt my Hinomoto C-172 toyosha cs100 3 cyl engine.

Thank you

TG


----------



## john walsh

There is currently on Ebay an AC 5015 with front loader. With six days to go, bidding was at $1550


----------



## HinomotoOwner

Captain Hinomoto. I have a Hinomoto E16. Are you aware of a Massey Ferguson model that will match my E16. Also, I had a hard time finding a seal for the PTO Shaft but was able to locate: TC355511 1" shaft in case you ever need to replace yours.


----------



## munozrobert1975

Hey does anyone know what a E180D crosses to?


----------

